# T-pier and Octo-pier 09/09/10



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dropped the women off at work at Babtist GB this AM and decided to kill some time and do a little fishing.

I first hit up the T-pier hoping to get some snapper. No bait.. so off to hot spots to grab just a dozen shrimp as they were an amazing $4.69/dz!

Anyhow, my rig consists of a small size 2 circle hook on a carolina rig w/ 20lb fluro. I succeed into feeding pinfish some very expensive shrimp. Im down to my next to last shrimp and it gets mangled, I have maybe an inch of tail meat left and rehook it and cast it out. It sits on the bottom for maybe 20seconds and then....zzzzZZZZZzzzzZZZZzzzz!!! Believe it or not it was a 23 1/2" spanish! The battle was epic and a blast.

Well out of shrimp and still time to kill I head over to the T-pier. I net some LYs and then grab my ultralite bait rod with 6lb line, 80lb fluro leader and size 1 live bait hook. The spanish were on fire. Id just pitch the bait out a few feet in front of me and just watch them crush the bait. In about 2hrs I caught at least 50 fish, smallest being about 12-14" another fish that went 23" and several 18" + fish, all a BLAST on ultra-lite tackle!

The hi-light of the day wasnt watching a 4lb mackeral burn out the line but instead it was watching a solid 20lb+ king smash a school of large mullet against the sea wall! 

Well its still just 3PM, maybe I can still get out there and catch some more fish! :notworthy:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

AWESOME REPORT! 
Sitting here at work, waiting for 5p to roll around and wishing I was there right now. Thanks for the few moments away from work.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

nice! I posted earlier this week about kings in there pushing mullet into the seawall, i was standing right on the other side of it working on my parents boat and stopped to lean over and watch the for about 5 mins. awesome to see them do that.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

looks like i need to get some mullet for those kings


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Very nice report. I havent gotten in on some spanish action in awhile.


----------



## fool injected (Jul 30, 2010)

where are the t-pier and octagon pier located?


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

T pier is off of wayside park in gulf breeze on the left side if you are coming from Pensacola. Octopier is on the right side of bob sikes bridge on the gulf breeze side.


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

AWESOME REPORT! +1 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

